# GTO 67 / brake



## SIMON (Sep 26, 2019)

Good morning all,
I am working on my front disc brakes and looking for the references of the visible calipers, discs and pads on the attached photos.
The assembly is normally taken from a 1969 Pontiac Firebird.
Do you have any other information on the attached photos ?


----------

